

Why does this e-book cost $14? - sdfx
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-10309090-58.html

======
mmt
Until ebooks are priced lower than a mass-market paperback, they're a non-
starter for me.

The only possible exception, which, actually, would be my preference, is a
subscription service. I can, after all, only read one book at any one given
point in time. Ideally, author royalties would be based on this, too, to
encourage more engaging writing.

------
frankus
Another point that the author fails to bring up is that there is no legit
secondary market for ebooks, so you can't do the thing where you buy the
hardcover at Costco, read it in a weekend, and resell it for about what you
paid for it on half.com.

------
BearOfNH
Typical song: 24 Mbit Typical book: 6 Mbit

I peruse (listen to) the bits of a song much, much more frequently than I
peruse a book. This makes the book outrageously overpriced relative to the
song. And I've pretty much stopped buying music, but I still buy books. Looks
like I won't be buying any ebooks anytime soon, though.

